# مستحضرات التجميل



## nasef ashour (16 يوليو 2014)

السلام عليكم 
كل عام وانتم بخير 
اريد ان اسال على التجارة فى مستحضرات التجميل جملة خاصة منتجات العناية بالبشرة وشامبو الشعر ويكون التخصص فى البداية منتجين على الاكثر . محتاج ارائكم وايه افضل حاجه دلوقتى واذا كان حد عنده تركيبة يقوم بتصنيعها لى علما ان راس المال لن يتعدى 20000 جنية
مع العلم انى ليس لى خبره ولكنى خريج علوم استطيع افهم سريعا 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (16 يوليو 2014)

شدنى تعبير ليس لى خبره - ابدأ باكتساب الخبره بالعمل مندوب مبيعات فى شركات التجميل - وما اكثر الاعلانات فى هذا الموضوع - - فى خلال عام من الجديه فى العمل ستتبلور افكارك - بدلا من البدايه بالمغامره بعشرين الف جنيه فى المجهول.


----------



## nasef ashour (16 يوليو 2014)

شكرا جزيلا يابشمهندس محمود وجزاكم الله خيرا وانا فعلا حاولت اشتغل مندوب مبيعات فى شركات ادوية ومستحضرات لكن لم اوفق فيه اللى قالى سنك بقى كبير على البداية فى المبيعات مع العلم انى بسه هدخل على 28 وفيه اللى خايف عشان انا ملتحى وبيقول الظروف السياسية فى البلد وفيه عملاء كتير مبيحبوش اللحية . انا اخدت فكره عن طريق القراءة وانا بسال عن *التجارة *مش التصنيع لانى اتا عارف التصنيع لازم حد دارس وفاهم انا جيولوجيا ودا مش مجالى لكن ممكن اعمل لمنتج تسويق


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (16 يوليو 2014)

لن اطيل عليك - انجح الصناع بدأوا بالتجاره ومعرفة السوق - مابالك ببدء نشاطك كتجاره - لقد فهمت غرضك تماما - ان يكون بدايتك كحجم تجارة التجميل ماذكرته من رقم - كل ما فى الامر طلبت منك اكتساب الخبره بعيدا عن المغامره بالمبلغ - لمدة عام ليس الا - حتى تعرف عن يقين ما هو المطلوب التركيز فيه من اصناف - وآجلا او عاجلا ستأتى التجاره وتجرب السوق وخير ما فعلت ستبدأ بالاحتكاك مبكرا- ولا تهتم بتكسير المجاديف - ككبر السن المزعوم او اللحيه
ومن اعتذروا عن قبولك -ستجد من يقابلهم بالترحيب بك - حتى لو شركات اقل فى الامكانيات ممن احتككت بهم - ربنا يوفق - وانتظر رأى باقى الزملاء.


----------



## asc.egy (16 يوليو 2014)

الى اخى العزيز 
تجربة واقعية من الحياه والسوق المصرى خلاصتها :

1- عدم الخبرة -------------- التجار وبتوع الككيماويات هاتحلبك فلوس وتحليك تشترى وتجرب كل حاجة وبدون ما يدوك المواد الصح الجيدة 
2- توفير العبوات البلاستيكية وانواعها واحجامها اولااااااااااااا ------------------- مشكلة كبرى تهدد مشروعك كله لو لو توفرها انسى الموضوع اصلا -- ولو وفرتها بالقطاعى المكسب هايكون قليل جدا لان التجار النصابين الحرامية هايمصوا دمك فى القطاعى بالذات لما يعرفوا انك بتجرب ومتوكل على الله الزجاجه الى ب 1 هايبوعهالك ب 3 و 4 وانواع رديئة جدااااا 
3- المكان ------------ لو مكان مكشوف للناس او سكنى -- اضمن تماما ان واحد ابن حرام غلاوى هايلسعك شكوى وهاتدخل فى دوامة 
4- التسويق ---- جزء فى ايدك وجزء فى ايد ربنا ----- الى فى ايد ربنا مالناش سلطان عليه الى فى ايدك بقى ماحدش هاياخد منك الا لما تكدب وتضرب منتجات اصليه واستيكرات وبرخص التراب 
النتيجة الموضع صعب جداااا وليس بالسهولة التى يظهر عليها 

لو انت مصمم ومستعد تغتمر شوية مافيش غير حل واحد فقط ( انك تشوف كام واحد زي حلاتك بدون خبرة وكل واحد يطلع مبلغ يادوب اقل القليل وتفتحوا محل وترخصوه تجاره منظفات صناعية تجيب بالجملة وتبيع بالقطاعى وبعدين واحده واحده تصنع انت بنفسك وتجرب ) 

ماتنسنايش بدعوة حلوة لو استفدت


----------



## nasef ashour (16 يوليو 2014)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فى الجميع وجزاكم الله خيرا 
ولكن يبدو انى مازلت عاجز عن طرح الموضوع بشكل سليم 
اعرف تماما ان من اراد ان ينجح فى اى مشروع فعليه اولا التسويق ثم التسويق ثم التسويق 
ثانيا اعلم ان الدخول بدون خبره هيخلينى فريسه لاى تاجر سواء كان صغير اوكبير وعشان كده لجات الى حضراتكم لاحصل على النصيحة 
ثالثا فى البداية لن الجا الى شراء الكيماويات او الازايز ولكن كنت ما اسال عنه انه ممكن يكون حد بيعمل كريم مثلا او شامبو ذو جودة مناسبة وسعر مناسب قد يسمح لى بوضع اسمى عليه او لا يسمح من خلاله اعرف اشوف السوق كويس . الفكره هكون مندوب مبيعات بس لنفسى
اسف على الاطاله وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (16 يوليو 2014)

مستعد ان اساعدك فى هذا المجال بفكرة بسيطه تطابق فكرتك - امدك بالمواد مصنعه كاملة الصنع - سائبه - جاهزه للاستعمال وسأسمح لك بوضع اسمك -وعليك التعبئه - وباقى المهام وليس لى شروط مسبقه - سوى طلب واحد ان تكون المسانده فى حدود عام.


----------



## nasef ashour (16 يوليو 2014)

تقصد باقى المهام التعبئة والترخيص والعبوات


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (16 يوليو 2014)

نعم -ولكن لى رأى فى مواضيع التراخيص - لا تجعلها معطل لك - لأنك ستتحسس الطريق - قد تكمل المسار او تنقحه-عموما هذه امور لاتنفع فيها النصيحه - انت ادرى بظروفك.


----------



## nasef ashour (16 يوليو 2014)

اريد التواصل معك لمعرفة تفاصيل اكبر ولكن لا استطيع ارسال رسالة على الخاص


----------



## احمد عثمان 59 (16 يوليو 2014)

nasef ashour قال:


> شكرا جزيلا يابشمهندس محمود وجزاكم الله خيرا وانا فعلا حاولت اشتغل مندوب مبيعات فى شركات ادوية ومستحضرات لكن لم اوفق فيه اللى قالى سنك بقى كبير على البداية فى المبيعات مع العلم انى بسه هدخل على 28 وفيه اللى خايف عشان انا ملتحى وبيقول الظروف السياسية فى البلد وفيه عملاء كتير مبيحبوش اللحية . انا اخدت فكره عن طريق القراءة وانا بسال عن *التجارة *مش التصنيع لانى اتا عارف التصنيع لازم حد دارس وفاهم انا جيولوجيا ودا مش مجالى لكن ممكن اعمل لمنتج تسويق


الاخ العزيز / ناصر السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
قلت انك خريج جيولوجيا و انا ايضا خريج جيولوجيا دفعة 1982 و اسال سيادتك لماذا تريد مواد التجميل يا اخي انت جيولوجي و تستطيع ان تتاجر في الخامات التعدينيه و هي مجال تخصصك و علمك و يمكنك ان تكتسب فيها خبره سريعه و لا تحتاج لراس مال كبير يمكنك ان تبدا حتي ب 1000 جنيه فقط 
الحقيقه وانا في سنك كنت اتمني ان اجد من يوجهني في هذا المجال لذا فانا علي استعداد لمساعدتك بدون مقابل و بدون شروط ان اردت
مع تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق


----------



## nasef ashour (16 يوليو 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا يشمهندس احمد . انا فعلا والله حاولت على مدار 3 سنوات اشتغل فى مجال الجيولوجيا وكل دا باق بالفشل وضعيت 3 سنين اونطه اخدت دبلوم مساحة ودبلوم gis وكل ده لم يشفع لى ان اجد اى فرصه وحاولت اشوف محاجر كان ياما حد مسيطر عليها او حاجزها فتنوه يعنى مرخص مكان واى حد يروح عشان ياخد اللى جنبه يهدده ويعمله محاضر ومشاكل لان دول غالبا بيبقوا متفقين مع موظفين المحافظة وما اعرفش مجالات تانية فى الجيولوجيا غير دى لكن اذا كان فعلا فيه حاجه تانية غير دى اكون شاكر جدا لحضرتك بس مش عارف اتواصل مع حضرتك ازاى 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## احمد عثمان 59 (17 يوليو 2014)

اخي العزيز موضوع المناجم و المحاجر عاوز خبره عاليه و امكانيات ماديه و اخلاقيات مش بتاعة واحد ملتحي لانك بتتعامل مع ناس لهم طبيعه مختلفه و لكن يمكنك الاتجار في المواد الاوليه مثل رمال الزجاج او الكوارتز .........الخ بس لازم في البدايه يكون عندك شوية معلومات عن الخامات و كما قلت لك عندي استعداد للمعاونه ساترك لك تليفوني في رساله خاصه لتتصل بي و ان شاء الله ستجد الموضوع سهل و مجزي
مع خالص تحياتي


----------



## mahmoudAziz2010 (2 أكتوبر 2014)

nasef ashour قال:


> السلام عليكم
> كل عام وانتم بخير
> اريد ان اسال على التجارة فى مستحضرات التجميل جملة خاصة منتجات العناية بالبشرة وشامبو الشعر ويكون التخصص فى البداية منتجين على الاكثر . محتاج ارائكم وايه افضل حاجه دلوقتى واذا كان حد عنده تركيبة يقوم بتصنيعها لى علما ان راس المال لن يتعدى 20000 جنية
> مع العلم انى ليس لى خبره ولكنى خريج علوم استطيع افهم سريعا
> وجزاكم الله خيرا



السلام عليكم ا/ ناصف
انا عندى شركة تصنيع مستحضرات تجميل ومحتاج مسوقين 
لو حضرتك حابب تبقى معانا اعلمنى


----------



## wael_QWE (7 أكتوبر 2014)

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------

